# Do you like the musical atmosphere around English football?



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Although I am Swedish I was brought up with English football and music and learned to love LFC. Now I finally managed to write a tribute song for this Club which you may find on Spotify (free listening):

https://play.spotify.com/artist/4chzWNj1kePVqJf2J0xgR5

with Lyrics:

*Joy and Passion*
Friends it is time to support our team 
Anfield´s calling 
With cheer we walk the streets of Liverpool 
to rejoin at every corner 
and to prepare for a world class football show

Players play for us your true fans 
Let´s play the Liverpool waltz 
Players play with joy and passion 
Play for the art of football 
And we remember past times 
when pomp and glory flourished 
But in our hearts we know for sure 
that we will make it soon again

Around the world people gather for 
Anfield broadcast 
Clean up your local pub 
Take care of your children 
Dress up with your best red shirt 
and unify with all our team mates

Players play for us your true fans 
Let´s play the Liverpool waltz 
Players play with joy and passion 
Play for the art of football 
And we remember past times 
when pomp and glory flourished 
But in our hearts we know for sure 
that we will make it soon again


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought you were referring to the way football fans have adopted classical music

Verdi





G&S parodying Verdi?





Sorry to poor cold water n your enthusiasm but I've never heard a song written for the express purpose of praising a team worth remembering. (and that includes Cole Porters football songs) And the fans seem to agree, preferring to adapt existing tunes for a season or two.

Sports arena (and changing rooms) are about the only place today where you hear male voices coming together (semi)spontaneously for a sing song. It used to happen in pubs, clubs, work and in the military. A sad loss.

Music doesn't always have (the) charms to soothe the savage beast. Many of the songs/chants at a soccer match are vile.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I agree except for Will Grigg's on Fire and the story behind that grass roots song's popularity (although it's based on a song by Alicia Keys). 

An excellent example of a very humorous Northern Irish response to the role of underdog their country was expected to play at the World Championship of Football in Brazil last summer. Even more funny knowing that Will Grigg was part of the Northern Irish team but never got to play a minute on the field. If I would have been the teamcoach I would have let him in all of the time to see if miracles exist.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> Music doesn't always have (the) charms to soothe the savage beast. Many of the songs/chants at a soccer match are vile.


Not to mention the sounds of the hated vuvuzela. Which is what had first occurred to me when I read the thread title. I used to like football, now I just turn the volume down.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

This vuvuzela spoiled that one for me also.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah but they do do humour too. Brighton had a player called Bobby Zamora and the fans spotted how it fitted the old Dean Martin song, That’s Amore


when the ball hits the net
like a f+++ing rocket......

when the ball hits the goal
it's not shearer nor cole......

hes the best in the land 
for a hundred odd grand.....

When the ball hits the net
It's not Owen or Becks
........It's Zamora



After success there he was snapped up by West Ham and after a season or two the song changed.

when the ball hits your head
at the back of row z.......


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Whenever there's humour involved things become acceptable or even provide a moment of joy


----------

